
Pinterest Quietly Blocks All Vaccine-Related Searches - argd678
https://gizmodo.com/pinterest-quietly-blocks-all-vaccine-related-searches-1832754950
======
argd678
What I find especially amazing is that doctors have to refuse anti-vaxers as
patients since they put their other patients at risk. Which means they’re
trusting the doctor, but at the same time think the doctor is wrong on an
major fundamental issue. Normally you’d not go to a doctor that you think has
a major flaw in their medical practice.

